# WatchUSeek.com T-Shirt Contest VOTING IS OPEN!



## WatchSeekr (Apr 27, 2012)

*We will be conducting a poll that will commence on September 1st and run till September 15th, 2017. 
Please Cast Your Vote!
*














*Davidka*







*
DMCBanshee*

*






**
Foxie*







*
j design*














*marked*













*
atdegs*













*
valmak*













* 
kenneth84*







*
morewatchesthanmoney*







* 
Therealbassboosted*







*
Scribeliever*







*
Luminated*







*
ffritz
*







*
Tompie913*







* 
UDIVER*







*
sahilrang
*







* 
Jricha3860*













* 
sudhirrmd*













* 
zerimar3


Thanks For Voting!
*​


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

I like #8. Where do you vote? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't think you can from Tapatalk. It will show up in a browser. Not sure if it works on the mobile website though.



jimdon5822 said:


> I like #8. Where do you vote?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

Atdegs.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Loving that *zerimar3 *design :-!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hidef1080 said:


> Atdegs.
> View attachment 12476787


Thanks! I think you need to use a web browser to vote. Tapatalk doesn't seem to show it.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

When are the T shirts going to br available.

Thanks


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

Drudge said:


> Loving that *zerimar3 *design :-!


Same here. I like the look of t-shirt it's modeled on better than the ones WUS uses now too. The arms of the current ones are cut large stick out on me. I love the fabric and weight though, durable and not too thin. Unfortunately the cut just isn't right for me.


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't like any of the designs. I prefer something smaller (2"X2" to 3"x3") and subtle placed on the upper-left chest perhaps using UDIVER's artwork or something similar. Whatever is, don't put it on a low quality Tee that is really just underwear quality. Use a high quality outerwear cotton Tee.


----------



## zerimar3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Drudge said:


> Loving that *zerimar3 *design :-!


Thanks so much for that, so glad you like it!


----------



## zerimar3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Overwound said:


> Same here. I like the look of t-shirt it's modeled on better than the ones WUS uses now too. The arms of the current ones are cut large stick out on me. I love the fabric and weight though, durable and not too thin. Unfortunately the cut just isn't right for me.


Thanks Overwound!


----------



## barfly77 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nr.3


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Half of the shirts will make you a victim to some sort of violent crime. We need something more subtle!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who submitted an entry. I voted UDIVER, although it was close with marked.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Also just voted for zerimar3,... nice design; well done.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Voted z3, but marked is fantastic as well.


----------



## Jmickey21 (Nov 25, 2016)

Definitely Udiver


----------



## Dieselcat18 (Sep 8, 2017)

I like many of these and​ voted for the zerimar3......but the​*sudhirrmd design T-Shirt looks very cool and interesting....where and when will these be available for purchase ?*


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Drudge said:


> Loving that *zerimar3 *design :-!


Which one? There are several. I like the ones without the binoculars, but hate the one with binoculars.

I actually like the first kenneth84 - the one with the heart. Cool but subtle.


----------



## w4mk (Jun 12, 2017)

Zerimar3 off white design is my vote


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like ffritz

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## simon-aus (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey all - Like a few of the posts I was thinking something more understated that would be more likely to get kudos from a fellow WUS member. I'm a no artist but I was thinking something like the image attached if it comes through (though can we use watch names and brands on such a thing)?









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

ditto on I like ffritz


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

I am a graphic designer by trade and was wondering if I could submit a few designs for the fun of it?


----------



## alexjust (Feb 8, 2016)

Remove the slogan at the bottom and we've got ourselves the winner IMO:


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

ffritz excellent!! How do I get one?


----------



## upnorthmi (Sep 10, 2017)

zerimar3


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

*zerimar3 4 me*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

For those still voting - please check the dates in the opening post...



WatchSeekr said:


> *We will be conducting a poll that will commence on September 1st and run till September 15th, 2017. *​


​
...and note that the poll is closed.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

marked

less busy looks a bit more classy

John


----------



## zerimar3 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just noticed the shirts are up on the store here and here. Has anyone purchased them yet?


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

FFritz


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I know it's too late to vote, but I think a pocket logo or having the logo on the back of the shirt would be better. Perhaps even offer a shirt with the logo on the back as an option. A pocket tee would be nice too. The huge print on the front of tees has always turned me off.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, your pick for the winner, in my own opinion, was the wrong design. The first one with the Turbillion at the bar end with some indices should have been #1.


----------

